

Climate Change: A Perilous Path - DanielBMarkham
http://www.forbes.com/2009/09/20/climate-change-global-warming-copenhagen-consensus-opinions-contributors-bjorn-lomborg.html?feed=rss_opinions

======
tome
Does anyone have a reference for his claim "Available estimates show that the
welfare loss induced by global warming will be just $3 trillion per year by
2100."?

------
ilyak
I think I have nothing against global warning. I hope my money won't get spent
on it.

